# Imageclip Koncert Transfer Papers



## cass (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi,

Have been reading up on these papers but most of the threads had mixed reviews and were a good few years old so I'm not sure if anyone has "cracked" working with these yet?

I bought some this week to try out and I'm having poor results which I'm hoping is just down to me and not the papers as I'm desperate for a reliable solution to the issues these papers claim to fix.

For those who don't know these are a none cut self weeding paper allowing you to print white onto dark fabrics - Sounds good right?

Im using an oki c821 printer and it prints out onto the paper just fine.

Im using an Adkins heat press.

Im following the instructions from the manufacturer. 

The issue I'm having are as follows:

1 - on marrying the 2 papers together sometimes some of the white doesn't transfer after the initial press.

2 - on pressing the final transfer i get a white line around the edges of the paper - looks to be excess white left on the transfer paper?

3 - the hand is good on the finished transfer but durability is not there, very easy to crack the transfer by pulling slightly and they don't wash well.

Im hoping that as these papers have been out for some time now perhaps someone knows how to get them working to produce something similar to a screen print standard finish, any help would be appreciated.

Am i dreaming that the papers will create retail quality product?

Thanks


----------



## cass (Aug 29, 2015)

Just thought i would update this for anyone searching for the same info i was looking for.

These papers do not seem to be able to create a retail quality product, i spent a lot of time and money trying to get them to work in vain including buying 2 other printers to try and trying various versions of the paper.

Maybe ok for stag do type t's but those of us actually looking for a quality garment need look elsewhere.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You're not shouting at the wind there Cass, there have been other posts on this stuff.
I think I heard that you had to trim all around roughly to stop the white box, and if what you say is true then mine can stay on the shelf. Because once I give something a start I just don't stop until it's acceptable and it usually causes me money and grief.


----------

